# Are you a morning person?



## Delta Shell (Oct 21, 2021)

I've never had an issue getting up in the morning and being functional straight away. I like to have a coffee first thing but don't always need one but I do notice some people really struggle in the AM.

I went on a road trip to scotland recently with a friend and man, that dude can't even form sentences until he's had coffee and even then he takes a good hour to have a functional brain. I do think this is because he chooses video games over sleep most times but that probably isn't the case for everyone. 

What are you like in the morning? Do you need coffee to function?


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 21, 2021)

Don't count on me being able to do anything for you in the morning. I might not even know that i'm awake half the time.

It'll usually take me around 2-3 hours to actually wake up properly.


----------



## Gin (Oct 21, 2021)

ya I need my fucking coffee

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 21, 2021)

Big Bob said:


> Don't count on me being able to do anything for you in the morning. I might not even know that i'm awake half the time.
> 
> It'll usually take me around 2-3 hours to actually wake up properly.





Gin said:


> ya I need my fucking coffee



What do you guys typically sleep like?


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 21, 2021)

That sounded so judgey sorry, just curious.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 21, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> What do you guys typically sleep like?





Delta Shell said:


> That sounded so judgey sorry, just curious.


It's okay, I should be judged.

I either don't sleep or i sleep for around 8-12 hours and i've constantly had trouble with sleeping, especially lately.  I sleepwalk and get things like sleep paralysis often enough that I've had to have those sleep tests done on me.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 21, 2021)

Big Bob said:


> It's okay, I should be judged.
> 
> I either don't sleep or i sleep for around 8-12 hours and i've constantly had trouble with sleeping, especially lately.  I sleepwalk and get things like sleep paralysis often enough that I've had to have those sleep tests done on me.


Man, that sounds awful, sorry. 

Once you had the tests did they offer any assistance with all that?


----------



## Gin (Oct 21, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> What do you guys typically sleep like?


usually I get my 8 hours

recently rather less  

my brain def needs a booting up period either way tho

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 21, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Man, that sounds awful, sorry.
> 
> Once you had the tests did they offer any assistance with all that?


Yeah it's actually a lot better now than it was before but it still happens every now and then.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 21, 2021)

Hell no.

Me in the morning usually

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 21, 2021)

sleep at 8-12 night but usually always woken at 4-4.30 naturally (no alarm)

if i have less sleep i willgo to sleep again to 5.30-6 then start my activity (bath, etc)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 21, 2021)

As a Muslim I wake up early to pray (anywhere from 5am to 7am depending on the time of the year). I use to try to go back to sleep, but not anymore. Now I go to the gym 3 days a week after waking up. The other 4 days I just start my day by eating, watching tv, browsing the internet, chores etc. Pretty much the things I would do if I was up late.

Because I decided to do my activities early morning instead of late night, I go to bed earlier. Like around 9:30 - 11:00 PM. Even on weekends.

I don't need coffee to function early mornings, but I usually consume caffeine pill before going to the gym 3 days a week. The other days I may choose to drink coffee, but it's not because I really need it, it's because I just wanna taste it. I like the taste of my coffee mixed with my Salted Caramel Whey Protein. Adding some ice makes it into a very tasty low calorie high protein cold beverage.

So I would now classify myself as a morning person. If I could I would just start work early and end early, but I work with a bunch of crappy people who want me to stay online as long as they are online. 

It's funny, when I'm out with friends in the evening, I'm usually the first one to bounce bcuz I now take my sleep seriously. I need to be in bed early to wake up early and be nearly 100% functional.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 21, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> It's funny, when I'm out with friends in the evening, I'm usually the first one to bounce bcuz I now take my sleep seriously. I need to be in bed early to wake up early and be nearly 100% functional.


This is me every time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 21, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> This is me every time.


Makes me feel both old and like a kid due to the curfew lol


----------



## Aduro (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm better at it than I was as a teenager. Right now I work two weeks of day shifts, then two weeks of night shifts. Generally if I don't have to change too often its not a problem.
It might just be because I'm more mature about not drinking pepsi and playing games past a certain time, or because my last job had less steady hours. But I feel able to get up an actually function if I can time the previous day or two right.

An aside, did you enjoy Scotland? I've been there hiking a few times, but wouldn't want to visit the highlands at this time of year...


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 21, 2021)

savior2005 said:


> As a Muslim I wake up early to pray (anywhere from 5am to 7am depending on the time of the year). I use to try to go back to sleep, but not anymore. Now I go to the gym 3 days a week after waking up. The other 4 days I just start my day by eating, watching tv, browsing the internet, chores etc. Pretty much the things I would do if I was up late.
> 
> Because I decided to do my activities early morning instead of late night, I go to bed earlier. Like around 9:30 - 11:00 PM. Even on weekends.
> 
> ...


I really do think establishing the routine of doing it really can change someone into a morning person.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dergeist (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm up at 5-6am most days, so I guess so. I'm a little groggy on some days, but generally okay. I quit coffee recently, so maybe that's why I don't get morning fog anymore

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 21, 2021)

Depends. Like if it's for simple 9 to 5 temp jobs, waking up isn't an issue and coffee is just an extra. However, if it's a long-ass retail job where I don't get rest in the weekend and the journey home means I'll be at home around 9 am...well I wake groggy as hell and hooked into drinking coffee 3x a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 21, 2021)

I like getting things done early. But I need my caffeine no matter what.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (Oct 21, 2021)

Mornings can gtfo and die

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 21, 2021)

i _think _i'm a morning person

i have an internal clock that wakes me up around 5-6 AM every morning. I love being awake alone and pottering around the house getting something to drink or browsing the internet. Some mornings i'll go for a walk (i love walking in the rain which a lot of people find strange). i tried to get into working out in the mornings, but i end up snacking too much or i feel grouchy all day. i also do intermittent fasting, so breakfast usually waits until after noon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm a normal person

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 21, 2021)

Jim said:


> I'm a normal person


are you even a person jim?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Oct 22, 2021)

I aspire to be back as a morning person, after butchering my natural body clock for more than a decade.

Now wake up at around 6 to 8 (from 9 to 11 am), with half to an hour boot up time. Mentally set after boot up, but physically felt best afternoon around 1 to 4pm (best workouts in these hours). Looking to fall asleep earlier and shift to 5-7am range, more optimized to my natural clock

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2021)

I get up around 9 or 10 and need about 30 minutes to get the gear turning. Would probably stay up later if I wasn't a full time student and full time employee(someone plz kill me).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2021)

I kinda struggle in the morning which is a shame because I really wanted to get up earlier and enjoy the morning.

Having said that my least favorite part of the day is the afternoon.

Nights and mornings are awesome.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm terrible at it, usually need an hour to wake up and another to actually get started on shower, food, dressing, and prepping stuff for work

I can do it immediately if I overslept or something but that first two hours afterwards hits like a truck, I won't be using anything but my reptilian brain for a bit


----------



## Yamato (Oct 22, 2021)

I can get up early if i need to, but I generally like to wake up around 9-10. I can be fully awake in ten minutes on most days and can run on 5.5 hours of sleep. Been trying to sleep earlier than 1 AM these days, but I keep getting distracted


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes. In the winter I'll usually wake up at 7 without an alarm. In the summer I'll wake up at 5. And no point even trying to go back to sleep, my brain starts racing and wanting to do things.

On the flipside, I start getting sleepy at like 8 PM and by 10 PM I'm completely useless.


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2021)

Prefer to sleep all day and stay up all night. 

Def nocturnal.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I kinda struggle in the morning which is a shame because I really wanted to get up earlier and enjoy the morning.
> 
> Having said that my least favorite part of the day is the afternoon.
> 
> Nights and mornings are awesome.


I actually go to bed early the day before my two days off. This is to REALLY enjoy that full first day to the fullest since it's back to hell after the two days are up.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 23, 2021)

My job requires me to be there early....which is complete bullshit, but typically I gravitate towards being a vampire. I just feel more on my game later in the day and into the night. Like seemingly everyone else in the thread, caffeine in any and every form is a must. I kinda have to cycle it tho, because it looses its effect. So I slowly ramp down for a bit (which sucks) and then pick it up again.

But yeah, functional in the am, but only with a shit ton of caffeine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Oct 23, 2021)

I wake up at 8 AM every day but even if I had to wake up at 5 AM, it wouldn't bother me.
I don't like to wake up early but I am active as soon as I wake up no matter the time. My previous job required me to wake up at 6AMso I am used to early mornings.

The only reason I may feel sluggish is little sleep(less than 5 hours).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MO (Oct 23, 2021)

No. I usually wake up and just chill in bed for like an hour before I really get up and eat, brush, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2021)

Not without a a coffee lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xel (Oct 23, 2021)

I like to get up early (and go to bed early lol), maybe partly cause I live in a region where daylight is very short for a few months in autumn/winter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 23, 2021)

As a matter of practicality, I have to be. My shift starts at 5 am. I don't really want to find a new job since I have had this one for a decade and I don't like night shift so it is what it is.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2021)

Let's just put it this way, the fact that I am up right now after having been asleep is very unusual.

Normally by 7 AM it's more likely that I am trying to force myself to bed with melatonin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Nov 4, 2021)

Not at all. I have to wake up early for my job and every day is a struggle. Even when I'm off I take so long to wake up and get dressed and ready to do things

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2021)

Noticed that I am burning a lot of hours in the morning. Hoping to be more productive.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Nov 7, 2021)

nope

not even a little bit

but gonna be starting morning classes here soon so gonna have learn to be one


----------



## Alita (Nov 7, 2021)

If I go to bed early enough I can get up and function just fine in the morning. Problem is....I usually don't. So more often than not my day begins in the afternoon rather than the morning.


----------



## Subarashii (Nov 7, 2021)

Fuck nom, but I wish I were   I love mornings.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 8, 2021)

Been getting up like 4:30 every morning like clockwork since i was back on the morning shift and I feel great.

So yeah  Morning person.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 9, 2021)

I’m the most active and alert in the morning. In the evening I’m mostly too tired and lazy to get things done. I like slow mornings though - no stress, breakfast in front of the TV, a cup of coffee.


----------



## Harmonie (Nov 12, 2021)

I naturally wake up from 6am to 7am every day. I might be a little stressed if I had a job at 7 or 8 am, though.

This is a stark contrast from teenage me, who could sleep in until 2pm!  I physically can not sleep in past 7 at latest anymore.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 12, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Prefer to sleep all day and stay up all night.
> 
> Def nocturnal.



Same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rin (Nov 12, 2021)

I think I'm overall superior in the nocturne part of the day, sometime ago I realized my writing stays better when it's night. 
Either way, I like darkness and silence, then my voluptuousness rises up when it's night time.


----------



## Larrk (Dec 7, 2021)

Compared to others my age where I live: I certainly am a morning person 

Compared to farm-boys/girls: I sleep in...

Anyway, I consistently wake up at 6:45 although during the summer I wake up earlier due to longer days and I also hate being late so I guess that helps me get things done early. I've never had coffee in my life but 1 time I had a Yerba because I had to do a long drive at 3am.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 11, 2021)

I usually wake up between 8 and 9 am even without an alarm, however I've spent most of my childhood up to university days waking up at 5:30 am after no more than 4 hours of sleep. I was always the first person to arrive at class (I legit loved my wrist watch more than my first mobile phone) and last to leave. It's a miracle I only started drinking coffee when I was like 20, but before than I was always seen with a bottle of cola in my hand and it became a bit of a joke among my friends.


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 11, 2021)

No, it's a rare moment that I wake up early without any signs of tiredness. 
Most of the time I can't function without coffee, and it's shown easily at work. 
My sleep cycle is not consist for sure, but my work schedule isn't exactly consist.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 11, 2021)

i'm usually awake at 7 am


----------



## Djomla (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 11, 2021)

No. I definitely like to sleep in and stay up late when I can.


----------

